# Chicago code



## Art-electric (Feb 23, 2011)

Is that true you can not put meter socket with disconnect in Chicago ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Art-electric said:


> Is that true you can not put meter socket with disconnect in Chicago ?


I don't know but it better be in pipe..:laughing:.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't know but it better be in pipe..:laughing:.:thumbsup:


It's conduit,,,, plumbers use that other stuff. 
Won't you ropers ever learn?
LoL


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not sure what you're asking. Can the meter be the disconnecting means? Top of my head all I can remember about meter enclosures is that they need to be CECHA approved. What this means, I cannot say.
Code book is at work, sorry.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> It's conduit,,,, plumbers use that other stuff.
> Won't you ropers ever learn?
> LoL


:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## chicagoremodeling (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey I'm from Chicago and specialize in electric but i don't really get what your asking... ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicagoremodeling said:


> Hey I'm from Chicago and specialize in electric but i don't really get what your asking... ?


He wants to know if he can use a meter main,,Meter socket in Chicago.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

OK. Come to think of it, I don't think I've seen one installed in the city. But I usually work with CT meters.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

There are meter/mains listed on the ComEd approved meter can list, but that does not mean you can use them under the Chicago code. It does mean that ComEd will let you use them.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Chicago code but good general advice for Illinois is; if you want to know what is allowed today, call the AHJ today.


----------



## Art-electric (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok guys. You can not install a meter/main in the city of Chicago period. I made this mistake and I had to reinstall the regular socket and separate disconnect in the crawl space within 5ft. The reason you can not do it is because of the violence in Chicago.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Art-electric said:


> Ok guys. You can not install a meter/main in the city of Chicago period. The reason you can not do it is because of the violence in Chicago.


Chicagoan's have animosity towards meter/mains? And, this animosity results in violence towards the meter/mains?:jester:
(good thing that those violent people dont realize that yankin the meter out of the socket will typically shut off the power just like a main breaker)

Pete


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

But could you have a regular meter but seperate main outside? Just curious


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> But could you have a regular meter but seperate main outside? Just curious


Nope. 230.70 (a) Location. The service disconnecting means shall be installed at a readily accessible location in the basement or first floor area of a building or structure, within the main wall, at a point not exceeding 5 ft from the point of entry.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't know but it better be in pipe..:laughing:.:thumbsup:


You can use SE cable in Chicago for existing residential occupancies of not more than three units....


----------



## kree (5 mo ago)

local134gt said:


> Nope. 230.70 (a) Location. The service disconnecting means shall be installed at a readily accessible location in the basement or first floor area of a building or structure, within the main wall, at a point not exceeding 5 ft from the point of entry.


Hi there ! Do you by chance have a larger reference for the specific page and code this is from? Even a copy of the full chapter or page itself? I need it to prove to someone that it's against Chicago code to have the disconnect outside .......


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

@kree Suggest you check the dates before replying. This thread is 11 years old.


----------



## kree (5 mo ago)

GrayHair said:


> @kree Suggest you check the dates before replying. This thread is 11 years old.


YOU NEVER KNOW....the question is quite current


----------

